# 68 GTO Power Quarter Window Regulator



## mikelly2 (Nov 24, 2018)

I don't know if this will do any good but I'm at my wits end any help is appreciated. The driver's side power window motor died in my 68 GTO convertible. I ordered a new motor and when it arrived I dissembled my car to install it. I had a terrible time getting the old one out and in the process I removed the regulator. The new motor was a mirror image of what I took out. The right hand front window motor should fit the left hand quarter window but it didn't. What was in my car was reversed. OK, so it's a longer story but I finally got a motor that matches what I took out but now it's been awhile since I took it apart and for the life of me I can't figure how it was in there. I took the passenger side panel off to look and it is exactly what I took out. Somehow someone used a right side regulator and motor on the left side. I know it was in there and I know it worked but again I just can't see how.

With the arm pointed toward the back of the car the roller is on the wrong side. Anyone got any thoughts?


----------

